# Starbucks/Costa beans



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get a bean which is like these ones from coffee compass or similar?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What dark and Burnt,haha

Try Rave or Coffee Compass.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Coffee Compass Hill & Valley?

Unfortunately the epic review seems to have gone when they changed the website.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Simple. Buy something decent, roast it until it resembles charcoal, spray it with WD40, serve.

VOILA!


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

If you want something with a traditional chocolate and nutty taste try Rave Italian Job or Signature Blend.


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Trying the hill and valley cheers


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Good choice with Hill and Valley for that traditional dark roast flavour. I would also recommend their Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit, probably my fave so far.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stubhoy said:


> Trying the hill and valley cheers


Found the review (think this might actually be the first draft of what used to be on the CC website).


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Banjoman said:


> Good choice with Hill and Valley for that traditional dark roast flavour. I would also recommend their Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit, probably my fave so far.


Couldn't agree more. When I first got my tebe I made a few successive orders of the espresso selection (3 x 500g). I figured it was a good amount while I was learning to dial in my grinder & offered a bit of variation evry week or 2 at a good price.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Couldn't agree more. When I first got my tebe I made a few successive orders of the espresso selection (3 x 500g). I figured it was a good amount while I was learning to dial in my grinder & offered a bit of variation evry week or 2 at a good price.


Looks like a great deal, think I will order some!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

spoxehub said:


> Simple. Buy something decent, roast it until it resembles charcoal, spray it with WD40, serve.
> 
> VOILA!


Haha!!


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Banjoman said:


> Good choice with Hill and Valley for that traditional dark roast flavour. I would also recommend their Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit, probably my fave so far.


Already tried that mate after reading about it on here, that's why I thought I would ask what other ones to try.


----------



## Boomalla (Feb 1, 2019)

The Rave Italian Job is a good coffee if you like the dark side of coffee.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Boomalla said:


> The Rave Italian Job is a good coffee if you like the dark side of coffee.


I have just opened my first bag of this....and was plesently surprised, I did drink it and think of cafe Nero but saying that Girlfriend loved it. I will definitely be keeping a bag of this for the lattes and something a bit different for espresso.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

If that is your taste profile (Costa/Starbucks), get yourself to a Costco and buy their 1KG bags of Starbucks or Lavazza wholebeans.

Someone you know probably has a card - coffee is around £10 for a bag. I always keep a bag of Lavazza in the freezer as part of my emergency stash when I've ordered too late and need to let the beans rest.

The Lavazza isn't half bad actually. The starbucks stuff are proper oily beans with that fishy smell when you crack open a new bag.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Guys, any recommendations for beans from Redber or any other roasters suitable for espresso (lungo) on its own , I like a chocolate taste, full bodied with thick golden Crema and medium roast preferably. I Did try from Rave starter pack but didn't like them, maybe bad badge was sent, now I like to try from a different place. Anything that taste similar to Lavazza rossa or super Crema would suit me perfectly fine. I usually never drink coffee outside home and can't compare the taste of the big chains or artisans coffees, latest are on the list to do things when out and about.

Thanks in advance. ☕


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Why don't you just continue to buy Lavazza Rossa or Super Crema if that's the taste you want.

Why do you want a thick golden crema out of curiosity?


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Tonino said:


> Hi Guys, any recommendations for beans from Redber or any other roasters suitable for espresso (lungo) on its own , I like a chocolate taste, full bodied with thick golden Crema and medium roast preferably. I Did try from Rave starter pack but didn't like them, maybe bad badge was sent, now I like to try from a different place. Anything that taste similar to Lavazza rossa or super Crema would suit me perfectly fine. I usually never drink coffee outside home and can't compare the taste of the big chains or artisans coffees, latest are on the list to do things when out and about.
> 
> Thanks in advance. ☕


I've just finished a bag of their Monsooned Malabar beans which are superb and I'm currently drinking the Italian cafe blend which is also very good.

I started buying from Redber a few months ago after a recommendation from @Iris and I have never had a bad bag of beans from them.

https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/asia-and-pacific-coffee-beans/products/monsooned-malabar-aa-dark-roast

https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/coffee-blends-espresso-decaf-filter-ground/products/caffe-italiano-espresso-blend-coffee


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

For redber, I can recommend their Sumatran Mandhelling


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

twotone said:


> I've just finished a bag of their Monsooned Malabar beans which are superb and I'm currently drinking the Italian cafe blend which is also very good.
> 
> I started buying from Redber a few months ago after a recommendation from @Iris and I have never had a bad bag of beans from them.
> 
> ...


Yes I love Redber, fresh, tasty, high quality beans, delivered quickly and super reasonable on price.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Tonino said:


> Hi Guys, any recommendations for beans from Redber or any other roasters suitable for espresso (lungo) on its own , I like a chocolate taste, full bodied with thick golden Crema and medium roast preferably. I Did try from Rave starter pack but didn't like them, maybe bad badge was sent, now I like to try from a different place. Anything that taste similar to Lavazza rossa or super Crema would suit me perfectly fine. I usually never drink coffee outside home and can't compare the taste of the big chains or artisans coffees, latest are on the list to do things when out and about.
> 
> Thanks in advance. ☕


love these beans from redber https://www.redber.co.uk/products/brazil-dulce-natural-medium-dark


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks a lot, I will give them a try. Now have a bag of Bird and Wild espresso blend and I like it, it's different from my regular espresso but it's ok, did try their seasonal blend but it's too flowery for me.


----------

